# Oregon



## tiptronix (Jul 22, 2007)

Anyone from Oregon?


----------



## cincismoker (Jul 22, 2007)

i went thre once, my dad use to live in oregon


----------



## tiptronix (Jul 22, 2007)

its too wet for me here, im moving to las vegas pretty soon.


----------



## mogie (Jul 22, 2007)

I am from Oregon.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jul 22, 2007)

I thought you still live there. VV


----------



## tiptronix (Jul 23, 2007)

i am in OR, hopefully not much longer though..


----------



## ecto (Jul 23, 2007)

moving to portland at the begining of next year


----------



## tiptronix (Jul 23, 2007)

i hope you like rain...


----------



## bub84 (Jul 23, 2007)

Portland Or here. 22yr's now.. lol


----------



## tiptronix (Jul 23, 2007)

19yrs here...


----------



## bub84 (Jul 23, 2007)

Nice! Talk about Shitty weather the past week eh? Damn rain. Good time for some smoke. Thats if I could find any these days... Time to try a first grow I think.


----------



## tiptronix (Jul 23, 2007)

i know seriously.. it was hella muggy today.. Florida weather.


----------



## bub84 (Jul 23, 2007)

It's supposed to get better the rest of the week. I'm heading down to the beach this weekend, which will be good times. Thats if It doesn't rain. Just sit on the beach and chill. Cant wait.


----------



## tiptronix (Jul 23, 2007)

i havent been to the beach in so long..


----------



## tiptronix (Jul 23, 2007)

red hondas were bunk for me.. =[


----------



## bub84 (Jul 23, 2007)

lol, Yeah. Red isn't the best color, thats for sure!

But I've been into honda's since I was 16. They're fun to drive when you swap or boost them.  + they are cheap to fix and shit.


----------



## tiptronix (Jul 23, 2007)

hondas are fun, but i know a lot of ppl that like to take them.. im in the gresham area..


----------



## ecto (Jul 23, 2007)

tiptronix said:


> i hope you like rain...


i used to live in seattle.
i also lived in oregon once before. in eugene.


----------



## bub84 (Jul 23, 2007)

Yeah. Im not far from you. Im in SE as well. Closer to The river though. It's a huge problem. Gresham is a bad place for honda's. Thats for sure. I always hear about something being stolen out there. But it's just as bad throughout Se. I know what you mean about knowing people who do that shit..


----------



## tiptronix (Jul 23, 2007)

i just moved from troutdale to gresham.. holy hell i see hondas getting ripped left and right.. i used to hang with this dude that drove a black honda hatch.. later to find out hes a creepo and is in prison now.. man.. some ppl are not who they seem to be.


----------



## bub84 (Jul 23, 2007)

Doesn't sound like you knew him too well. Def shady people out there. I've had people try and take my car a few times. But luckily I took precautions so that wouldn't happen.


----------



## tiptronix (Jul 23, 2007)

yeah, i didnt.. im more careful now..


----------



## tiptronix (Jul 23, 2007)

im trying to sell my car now, 1998 BMW 328i, license getting suspended soon. =[ shit.


----------



## bub84 (Jul 23, 2007)

Yeah, True that man. Live n' learn. Damn outta smoke tonight. When you are out of bud, have you found any ways to help calm down? The only thing I've found out is a xanax or two. But, not nearly the relaxed state of the green.


----------



## tiptronix (Jul 23, 2007)

vicodin, works like magic. =]


----------



## bub84 (Jul 23, 2007)

Nice choice on your car man. Ive had mine suspended MANY of times. All for stupid shit. (non felony)

My current car is a 91 si w/b18c. Thieves seem to stay away from the pre 92+ civic  (Knock on wood) 

If it were nice all year. I'd look into a streetbike. Or a damn Vespa! HAHA. jk.


----------



## bub84 (Jul 23, 2007)

Yeah. Vicodin works like a charm. I had my tonsils out last month. Doc gave me 300+ perc's and 20 oxy's. I had to sell some off cause I knew I would eat them up too fast. lol

I guess i should have kept them now.. Damn opiates!


----------



## tiptronix (Jul 23, 2007)

this is my third suspension.. all stupid shit too.. nothing bad.. street racing is the worst ive had.. or maybe the 93 in a 35 on 202nd.. oops... i hate cops.. the ones that ticket me anyway..


----------



## tiptronix (Jul 23, 2007)

ahh yes, the opiates... i actually have a opium poppy garden not big yet but it will be there eventually...i hope... its hard to find a decent pill hookup around here.. seems like everything is bunk..


----------



## bub84 (Jul 23, 2007)

haha. I know exactly how that is. Oh man how I know..


----------



## tiptronix (Jul 23, 2007)

haha.. guess you've got bad shit too... we all have.. im down to one trustworthy guy. But the bad thing is, he has everything and i mean everything all the time and its cheap... sometimes thats a problem... i think ive got it under control now though...


----------



## bub84 (Jul 23, 2007)

my old Bud hookup gets oxy's. But they are usually $$. 

Damn. sounds like you will be setup with the poppy. I Just started my bud grow 3 days ago. So it will be awhile before I'll be tokin. lol

What kind of opiates you like the best? Oxy's are quite nice.


----------



## tiptronix (Jul 23, 2007)

Yeah oxy's are nice but i really like 100mg morphine's. =] Its hard to turn those down.. i get 10 for $15. 

I started my grow 13 days ago.. what are you growing? whats your setup?


----------



## bub84 (Jul 23, 2007)

Least you have one trustyworthy guy. Mine decided to stop answering his calls. I think thats when I started to look on here for growing. I usually dont use vic's or anything when i have good bud. Treat him well if you are getting good shit for cheap. Thats what everyone wants! lol


----------



## tiptronix (Jul 23, 2007)

i also have a morning glory garden. =] have you ever tripped on the seeds?


----------



## tiptronix (Jul 23, 2007)

oh yeah, ive known this guy for many years.. i dated his sister for two years, until she cheated.. ugh. at least me and him stayed close


----------



## bub84 (Jul 23, 2007)

Ive had the morphines before. I think the most ive done at once was like 20mg. And it was definetly Different than Vic's and oxy's. I like the high from the oxy's better. But then again, I've only used morphine very few times due to the supply.


I Just put those fuckers in a pot of soil and they are showing some life. So As of Now. It's outdoors. I have a spare room I will be setting up After I get back from the beach. I'll be getting a nice Hid setup for lighting, Some fans, a timer. I have some more studying to do. But I have a few weeks to do that. What setup are you working with? 


I haven't tried Morning Glory, Good i take it?


----------



## bub84 (Jul 23, 2007)

Been there with a girl. It made me more aware of what girls do. Saying one thing. And doing the complete opposite. LOL.

Least you got a great hookup from it though!


----------



## tiptronix (Jul 23, 2007)

well ive been jobless for a couple weeks so i just have a 70w HPS ballast and two 32w flouros.. and im only growing one plant as an expirement but i have an infinite supply of seeds so when i get money i can grow the right way. i have not had oxy's in a while i kinda forget what there like.. ill get some.. =]


----------



## tiptronix (Jul 23, 2007)

oh but the main opiate of them all.. cocaine.. i cant believe i forgot that one... you like?


----------



## bub84 (Jul 23, 2007)

Never done it. I've been mainly pharms and weed. Pharms cause it's easy to go to the doc and get. And weed was easy to get until recently. But im sure coke is the best of them all if you like opiates like myself. 

I get a kick off my ritalin scripts every now and then.. lol. Nice speedy high.


----------



## tiptronix (Jul 23, 2007)

yeah, i really enjoy coke, i got a little out of control with it back in january .. but its all good now. i limit myself to twice a month. ive never tried ritalin but i have used adderal, i think its pretty much the same? speedy highs are fun, that brings me to X though.. been there done that wayyyyy toooo many times lol


----------



## tiptronix (Jul 23, 2007)

man whenever i go to the doctor for pain its always 800mg motrin for me, bitch doc.


----------



## bub84 (Jul 23, 2007)

Yeah. Ive had adderall and switched over to ritalin. Different forms of Stimulants. But they end up doing the same thing for you. 

Some doctors are like that. Usually when I go to main hospitals or main clinics that get alot of traffic. They are weary of giving out narcotics. It's easy to get them from private clinics.


Ive done X once. I think it was fake or something. Cause I didnt feel shit off it. lol


----------



## tiptronix (Jul 23, 2007)

oh man that sucks, definitely fake.. good x is not around anymore.. its all 2C-B now.. mdma went byebye


----------



## bub84 (Jul 23, 2007)

Yeah, It was about 2 yrs ago when I tried it. 

Do you get oxys for cheap too? Im jealous.


----------



## tiptronix (Jul 24, 2007)

im not sure, i have not boughten any in a long long time.. ill find out though. ill ask my buddy tomorrow when i get my gram =] lol


----------



## bub84 (Jul 24, 2007)

lol. Lucky bastard. So you aren't working right now either? 

Fucking jobs... You have aim or msn? I guess it would be more private than open forum conversations! lol


----------



## tiptronix (Jul 24, 2007)

lol yeah, im on aim now: tiptronix


----------



## tiptronix (Jul 24, 2007)

i meant tiptronixinc


----------



## mota1 (Sep 21, 2008)

27 years in oregon and loving every bit of it!


----------

